# P11D7 code ?



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you sure that is a "D" and not a "0"?

P1107 MAP SENSOR CIRCUIT INTERMITTENT LOW VOLTAGE


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I do that for a living an I agree with NYCruizer, all fault codes start with a letter an finish with numbers.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Since it hasn't posted a CEL, I wonder if it's maybe normal? Maybe they knew it would throw this code now and again and have the CEL set to ignore it. My best guess.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The code reader is an AutoZone actron cheapo. It is definitely showing a "D" . I thought of that as well. It says "DTC definition unknown" . Its a mystery.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Did autozone do the scan or do you own the scanner? I've been in some Advance stores to have them do a scan and sometimes they use the more sophisticated scanners with all the bells and whistles, might be worth a shot.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The service manual states:

Conditions for Setting the DTCDue to aging and poisoning of the sensor element, the characteristics could change and have to be monitored. Therefore, a self diagnosis is implemented within the sensor control unit which is determining a measurement deviation in relation to a reference point defined during sensor production. 

*P11D7* The NOx sensor control unit sends a unique message to the ECM upon the self-diagnosis being aborted. The number of aborts is tracked by the ECM. If the number of self diagnostic aborts exceeds a threshold, the DTC is set. 

*P22FE* The NOx sensor self diagnostic result is received from the NOx sensor control unit and stored in a ring buffer, which takes the average of the last calibrated number of test results and averages them for comparison to an upper and lower calibrated threshold. If the average result is greater than or less than the calibrated thresholds, a NOx sensor self diagnostic fault will set.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

ChevyMgr do you know if the cruze diesel is gen3 or still a gen2 diagnostics?? if its gen3 its not something I will see for a few years. I should be retired by then.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Many thanks ChevyMgr. I don't think I would ever have found that out on my own. So glad you participate on this forum.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I own the code reader but I agree that I could probably do with a better one that may have a larger vocabulary so to speak.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

CEL came on today and had the same diagnostic code (P11D7). Car has only 1,100 miles now. Hope this doesn't become a regular thing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Sparky,

Thank you for bringing this to our attention and we realize how frustrating this may be. Sorry that you're getting this code on your Cruze at such low mileage. If you'd like for us to reach out to your dealership to speak with them further about this instance please let us know. Feel free to send us a private message if you'd like any assistance with this situation. 

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Probably has a bad NOx sensor. I would think it would be an easy fix under warranty. Are you getting any other messages ? Diesel exhaust quality poor message ? ULSD is the only fuel this emission system will accept. It knows if the DEF fluid is being altered also.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

oilburner said:


> ChevyMgr do you know if the cruze diesel is gen3 or still a gen2 diagnostics?? if its gen3 its not something I will see for a few years. I should be retired by then.


2014s are all still GDS2.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally had a chance to take the car into the dealer yesterday. With the CEL stuck on all the time, the service advisor starts her up and tells me it is idleing funny and doesn't sound right (duh, it's a diesel). They had the car for a half-day and were "unable to detect problem at this time". They reset the CEL code which was P11D7 - "found a history code for NOX sensor after diag could not duplicate the code. Test drove the and the system is working great. Thank you".

Less than 6 hours after leaving the dealership the CEL is back on again! So basically I wasted most of my day for them to clear the CEL and not much else other than assurance that the car is brand new and they don't know what they are doing (yet).

Only the CEL is coming on. No other messages are present. Appears to be emissions related because the engine is running great.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I dont know why they didnt at least order a Nox sensor. It is a controlled part so it takes a little time to get. I believe there is no danger in driving the car. I think it just puts the exhaust fluid at full flow because it doesnt know how much the levels are being reduced. Maybe someone smarter could verify that.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

I suggested possibly of ordering/replacing the NOX sensor and they seemed very reluctant because it was "too new" with not enough miles to go bad. They also kept calling it an oxygen sensor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sparky said:


> I suggested possibly of ordering/replacing the NOX sensor and they seemed very reluctant because it was "too new" with not enough miles to go bad. They also kept calling it an oxygen sensor.


OMG Such a confidence inspiring service department.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sparky said:


> I suggested possibly of ordering/replacing the NOX sensor and they seemed very reluctant because it was "too new" with not enough miles to go bad. They also kept calling it an oxygen sensor.


Have you reached out to customer service on this forum? They are pretty good about getting things resolved.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Well thanks diesel! :biggrin: You are correct. Anyone with any questions or needing assistance with an issue can sends us a private message and we will assist. Happy holidays from the both of us.

Jackie and Erica
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Just sent a PM.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Update: Dealer found that the NOx 2 sensor was not installed correctly. Reinstalled the sensor and it appears to have solved the problem ... a relatively simple fix once they diagnosed the problem.

Customer care was a great help in getting this problem resolved.


----------



## LifeCruzing (Aug 21, 2013)

Wife came home lastnight and said CEL had just come on , so pulled it out of the garage and hit the BLUE button , Dave from onstar came on and did the requested diagnostics. Asked me to write the error code down P11D7, after about 5 minutes he couldn't find what it was so he put me on hold and called GM Customer Care Canada. Doug was most helpful , after 10 minutes he couldn't find the error code , so he suggested that "we" call the dealer. I said sure, he dials through and gets Mike , Mike comes back with an answer . Nox sensor, so make a appointment. Wife shows up early and car went in that was 6 hours ago. Called an hour ago and was told they were still working on it.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Its probably a NOx sensor. The car has a sensor on each side of the SCR. They should be able to figure out which one it is. This is part of the diesel exhaust fluid system. Its going to be a pain in the butt as the cars get older. Fortunately the code doesn't put you in limp mode like the DEF quality poor message. It just puts the DEF system in a max flow condition so its not dangerous. That's my understanding of it. Someone correct me if I am wrong. This Forum provided way more info than the OnStar guy.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LifeCruzing said:


> Wife came home lastnight and said CEL had just come on , so pulled it out of the garage and hit the BLUE button , Dave from onstar came on and did the requested diagnostics. Asked me to write the error code down P11D7, after about 5 minutes he couldn't find what it was so he put me on hold and called GM Customer Care Canada. Doug was most helpful , after 10 minutes he couldn't find the error code , so he suggested that "we" call the dealer. I said sure, he dials through and gets Mike , Mike comes back with an answer . Nox sensor, so make a appointment. Wife shows up early and car went in that was 6 hours ago. Called an hour ago and was told they were still working on it.


Keep us posted.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I didn't want you to feel like you are the only one with this issue, after 7500 miles on my CTD my second CEL now, with the first one after less than 10 miles (different code). First one was the P24AE for a particulate matter sensor and now P11D7 which sound like a NOX sensor problem. Going to call dealer later today and see if they will order a sensor BRFORE I drop my car off, the last sensor took about five days to diagnose, order a sensor, and then install new sensor. I sure hope this isn't a constant issue on these diesels with the smog BS. Anyone know how long the emmisions are warrantied for? If its 36 months we're gonna be screwed with sensor problems on these cars in the future or a lemon law issue for sure.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Hi, I didn't want you to feel like you are the only one with this issue, after 7500 miles on my CTD my second CEL now, with the first one after less than 10 miles (different code). First one was the P24AE for a particulate matter sensor and now P11D7 which sound like a NOX sensor problem. Going to call dealer later today and see if they will order a sensor BRFORE I drop my car off, the last sensor took about five days to diagnose, order a sensor, and then install new sensor. I sure hope this isn't a constant issue on these diesels with the smog BS. Anyone know how long the emmisions are warrantied for? If its 36 months we're gonna be screwed with sensor problems on these cars in the future or a lemon law issue for sure.


IIRC, the federal warranty is something like 8/80. It's not as good as the 5/100 powertrain warranty unless you drive less than 10K per year, so there is potential overlap. Just out of curiosity, what is the production date on your car?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, don't have the car here right now to check production date but I bought it last quater of 2013 so I would imagine Sept - Nov 2013. I will check it tonight and update.
I checked the car at lunch and was suprised to see the MFG date of 4/13. I also called the dealer and got his voice mail. I left a detailed message but 5 hours later no call back yet. The wife picked me up to go to lunch, I was going to stop at the dealer in person but when I got in the car the CEL was now off??? One part of me is relieved and the other side is wondering if I'm in for a lifetime of CEL's and sensor problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi warlock,

I understand that you were trying to get in contact with your dealership regarding your CEL. If we could be a helping hand, please feel free to reach out to us regarding your concerns. We will be glad to help. Please don't hesitate to send a private message referencing your concern if our assistance is needed. We look forward to your reply!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Hi, don't have the car here right now to check production date but I bought it last quater of 2013 so I would imagine Sept - Nov 2013. I will check it tonight and update.
> I checked the car at lunch and was suprised to see the MFG date of 4/13. I also called the dealer and got his voice mail. I left a detailed message but 5 hours later no call back yet. The wife picked me up to go to lunch, I was going to stop at the dealer in person but when I got in the car the CEL was now off??? One part of me is relieved and the other side is wondering if I'm in for a lifetime of CEL's and sensor problems.


So, has it stayed off? I think a couple people have posted that they saw this code without a CEL.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Sparky you got company. Had my FIRST CEL at 10 miles away from dealer...it was sign I'm sure, turned out to be the particulate matter sensor P24AE. Dealer did same crap, I told them the code but I had to bring it in for a day and wasted my time reset code said everythigs fine. CEL has been on more than my high beams, now at 14,500 I have a code P11D7 which is a NOX sensor I believe(I bought my own scanner). I can't wait for two dealer trips and the loaner 2006 Impala, wow way to smooze the customer. I will keep all posted. I have a post going on my CEL blues. Welcome to the club


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I got the poor quality or in correct def. Light with engine light. Stayed on until about 30 miles until limp mode. Shut off by itself but engine light stayed on. I pulled the code p22 Something nox sensor related IIRC I'm on my phone don't have my notes . Then it went off by itself before I could make it to the dealer.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I just had the CEL pop up On my 2014 diesel cruze with 39577 miles.

When I went to a local advanced auto to read the code their reader said that I had 3 codes. All three where P11D7, with the first one saying "confirmed" the second saying "pending" and the third saying "permanent. " 

Looks like it's time to call the dealer!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I just had the CEL pop up On my 2014 diesel cruze with 39577 miles.
> 
> When I went to a local advanced auto to read the code their reader said that I had 3 codes. All three where P11D7, with the first one saying "confirmed" the second saying "pending" and the third saying "permanent. "
> 
> Looks like it's time to call the dealer!


Any updates?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I got P11D7 last Friday. After about an hour on the highway that night it cleared itself. 

Then in today it came back again. We'll see how long it stays this time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I got P11D7 last Friday. After about an hour on the highway that night it cleared itself.
> 
> Then in today it came back again. We'll see how long it stays this time.


How many miles do you have now?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> How many miles do you have now?


30,500.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> 30,500.


Any drivability issues?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Any drivability issues?


No. None. Drives like a champ.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

And the check engine light just cleared itself this afternoon.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> And the check engine light just cleared itself this afternoon.


Do you plan on taking any action or just observing?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Do you plan on taking any action or just observing?


I think I'll let it go for now. But if it comes up again, making for a third occurrence, I will take it in.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Had to take my wife's service dog to the hospital in St-Hyacinthe today. It's about three hours away. 

On on my way back the P11D7 code recurred. Now for the third time... Incidentally when I stopped I noticed a vinegar odour. 

Looks like I'll be bringing it in to the dealership once I'm back from Seoul.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Had to take my wife's service dog to the hospital in St-Hyacinthe today. It's about three hours away.
> 
> On on my way back the P11D7 code recurred. Now for the third time... Incidentally when I stopped I noticed a vinegar odour.
> 
> Looks like I'll be bringing it in to the dealership once I'm back from Seoul.


Keep us posted


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So the car was brought in to the dealer about two weeks ago. 

They did some research and told me that this code may set if the engine is run for less than a minute and then turned off. As well they discovered that a stud on the exhaust flange had broken off and was causing a leak. No idea how this could have happened although apparently it can be the result of "ice damage". They replaced the stud with a bolt and so far I haven't had a recurrence.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Vital P11D7 diagnostic information from Cruzator:



Cruzator said:


> *2014 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0L Eng Diesel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

P11D7 code today

crossing fingers its the running the car for short amount of time thing....driving it up and down ramps yesterday and today for servicing


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> P11D7 code today
> 
> crossing fingers its the running the car for short amount of time thing....driving it up and down ramps yesterday and today for servicing


Be careful with that. Sequential short operation time can cause a DPF full condition if your timing is wrong (i.e during the start of a regen). For me it was pulling into bay at tire shop, shutting off, pulling out of bay, shutting off.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Be careful with that. Sequential short operation time can cause a DPF full condition if your timing is wrong (i.e during the start of a regen). For me it was pulling into bay at tire shop, shutting off, pulling out of bay, shutting off.


yeah i saw your threads

wife came home and when she parked said it said 'something'...ugh...she thought it was a def message, the def is full, so it may have been a regen msg...no way to know


----------



## niblet (Nov 3, 2015)

Is there any recalls for the NOx Sensors on the diesels. I am seeing this same P11D7 alarm on my 2014. I have been into my dealership and all they have done is cleared it and said to keep an eye on it. I am currently under my extended warranty period and think I should have it replaced before it runs out. Any thoughts



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

niblet said:


> Is there any recalls for the NOx Sensors on the diesels. I am seeing this same P11D7 alarm on my 2014. I have been into my dealership and all they have done is cleared it and said to keep an eye on it. I am currently under my extended warranty period and think I should have it replaced before it runs out. Any thoughts Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No recalls or extended coverages thus far on these parts. Doubt there would ever be a recall, since it doesn't have the potential to cause an accident or injury. An extended coverage would be nice, since almost every sensor in the emissions system has a new part number, indicating they have revised them in some way. I'm working on this same code right now. The good news is that it's an easy replacement and it doesn't really interrupt the function of the vehicle, except for preventing remote starts. The bad news is that it's a $260 part if you DIY and buy online (or $400 at dealer list price, plus labor). 

On my journey with this code thus far, I have inspected all wiring for the sensor (since this code indicates an incomplete self-test, which could mean a failed sensor, but not necessarily), cleaned and greased the electrical connections leading to the sensor, and cleaned the sensor body. I think I'm going to move on to replacing the sensor next. Service manual says to smoke test intake and exhaust to check for unmetered air entering the system, but I don't have the gear for that, so I think I'm going to move on to replacing the sensor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

niblet said:


> Is there any recalls for the NOx Sensors on the diesels. I am seeing this same P11D7 alarm on my 2014. I have been into my dealership and all they have done is cleared it and said to keep an eye on it. I am currently under my extended warranty period and think I should have it replaced before it runs out. Any thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have 141K miles on my diesel and have never had a problem with this sensor. i drive the car aggressively though and there are some theories that driving them hard keeps the sensors clean.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

P11D7 code today as well. I just turned 20k. So we will see what happens. I cleared it and now the wait begins. 

On changing this sensor out. Any suggestions? Where is it located can anyone post some links in this thread to help those of us out that want to change it out ourselves? Part number for sensor would be nice. Also once it is changed, is there anything else needs to be done like flash the ECM to calibrate the new sensor?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> P11D7 code today as well. I just turned 20k. So we will see what happens. I cleared it and now the wait begins.
> 
> On changing this sensor out. Any suggestions? Where is it located can anyone post some links in this thread to help those of us out that want to change it out ourselves? Part number for sensor would be nice. Also once it is changed, is there anything else needs to be done like flash the ECM to calibrate the new sensor?


I wrote up a how-to on changing the Particulate Matter Sensor a while back. The sensors are right next to each other and the procedure for changing them is identical. The original Particulate Matter Sensor How To: is at: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...matter-sensor-exhaust-particulate-sensor.html

The thread on the differences for changing NOX2 is at:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ce-nox-sensor-2-rear-post-scr-nox-sensor.html

Thus far, I am not aware that it is necessary to do anything with the ECM to swap these sensors. I have seen passing references that a fuel trim reset might be recommended , but I don't recall seeing it in the service manual procedure for diagnosing this code (which was posted by another member a while back), so I am not certain that it is necessary.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got this code today. 39200km, pretty sure this is the recalled sensor.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Just got this code today. 39200km, pretty sure this is the recalled sensor.


mines been active since september

i clear it, it comes back within a week or so, clear it again, etc...

have experience no driveability issues though...still waiting to hear from dealer aboot parts for that recall


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Not the recalled sensor. Recalled sensor is nox #1, this code is for nox #2. 

It's preventing my remote start from working, I also need them to replace my blower fan and my passenger headlight (orange reflector thing broke ) so I'm going to call and see if they'll do it all at one time.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Add me to this list as well. P11D7 CEL this morning as I started the car up to head for work (64,000 mi). Sounds like most are clearing the code and seeing if it comes back? I have an oil change coming up on the 25th and will take the car in then for diagnosis. Is this part still backordered? Is this sensor covered under the emissions warranty? I was just without my car for 10 days getting my transmission replaced. I hope this isn't the start of "****" for me. This is my second CEL since I've had the car. That one proved to be the DEF heater. I have a road trip to PA planned the first week of July. The timing on this is pretty awful.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I was able to obtain my NOX2 sensor easily through Amazon or Ebay last summer, once the new part number began to work its way through the inventory stream. I think the shortage was during the transition to the new part number. The B2B warranty is the only one that covers this sensor, as far as I know. Even though I've now had to perform 4 emissions part replacements on my vehicle (2.5 years/57,000 miles), I have never had to replace the same part twice. Each time, my replacement has been an updated part, so I'm hoping this means that the updated parts are fixing the problem and its just the consequences of my buying a car during its first 3 months of production, before they worked out all the kinks. That's not to say that I don't think GM should step up and take (financial) responsibility for the original, flawed parts, but it at least makes me more confident about the vehicle's future.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Add me to this list as well. P11D7 CEL this morning as I started the car up to head for work (64,000 mi). Sounds like most are clearing the code and seeing if it comes back? I have an oil change coming up on the 25th and will take the car in then for diagnosis. Is this part still backordered? Is this sensor covered under the emissions warranty? I was just without my car for 10 days getting my transmission replaced. I hope this isn't the start of "****" for me. This is my second CEL since I've had the car. That one proved to be the DEF heater. I have a road trip to PA planned the first week of July. The timing on this is pretty awful.


Just updating - I cleared the CEL and took the car out for over a 200 mile drive (mostly interstate). I drove it fast and furious and so far the CEL has not come back. I told the dealer about it at my oil change and he said they scanned it and no codes (or pending codes) were showing. It really looks like the fix is not driving like a grandpa and having some fun with the car; and of course getting it out on the highway regularly. My driving habits have changed quite a bit in the last year, so now I guess I'll need to start planning highway trips to keep this issue at bay...at least until GM gets a fix in place for the issue. I guess we'll wait and see, but it does look like they are working on a few things.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Having just gotten P11D7 as one of the four codes on ours, I'll try clearing them and seeing what happens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think this is all good evidence that they really will be making a 2017 diesel. They seem to be watching the '14 and '15 fo things that can be addressed. it probably plays into the Colorado/Canyon too.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Would love to see the Colorado engine in the cruze.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

money_man said:


> Would love to see the Colorado engine in the cruze.


It's a great engine (I spent a week in one to review it for Ultimate Diesel Builder's Guide) but I think it would be overkill for the Cruze, especially the lighter 2nd Gen Cruze. I'm thinking the 1.6L will be a nice engine for the lighter 2ng Gen Cruze especially if it is compound turbocharged!!!


----------

